# Life or Death Emergency Surgery for Sebby!



## Lauthin (Apr 22, 2014)

This is a desperate cry for help! I would never do something like this, but when it comes to my children's life or death I'll do anything!!

My cat has been throwing up and not eating for two days, after deciding it wasn't a hairball problem we brought them to the vet and they told us it would cost 2000$ for the surgery! He has a piece of string caught on his tongue and in his throat. I don't have that kind of money... Because of some past issues my credit is not good yet, slowly building up. They refused a payment plan and told us the money had to be paid upfront!

He's hydrated for another day but he won't last long without the surgery. He's only a year old! Please PLEASE help us save him! He means everything to me! He's my little boy and I couldn't bare to watch him die!

Please help Sebastian live his life out, and not die at only a year old...

Emergency Surgery for My Cat Sebby!! by Valerie Todd - GoFundMe


----------



## Lauthin (Apr 22, 2014)

Thank you to everyone who helped or even shared this! <3


----------



## Lauthin (Apr 22, 2014)

He's in surgery right now to fix this, Thank you for sharing this!


----------



## Finleythecat12 (Mar 31, 2014)

Lauthin said:


> This is a desperate cry for help! I would never do something like this, but when it comes to my children's life or death I'll do anything!!
> 
> My cat has been throwing up and not eating for two days, after deciding it wasn't a hairball problem we brought them to the vet and they told us it would cost 2000$ for the surgery! He has a piece of string caught on his tongue and in his throat. I don't have that kind of money... Because of some past issues my credit is not good yet, slowly building up. They refused a payment plan and told us the money had to be paid upfront!
> 
> ...


I hope your poor baby gets better soon and makes a full recovery he has a very loving owner and he deserves to live a long happy life x


----------

